

Show HN: Pinterest + iTunes + Youtube Mashup - miquelcamps
http://migueldev.com/pin/itunes.php

======
nextparadigms
I'm glad web companies don't take patents seriously enough to file one for
everything they do for one, and second they don't enforce them. If they did,
there would be no more "Pinterest for this..or the Netflix for that" and so
on.

I really do believe the web is better off without patents and letting
companies copy each other, and I think the same would be true for software
companies, too, and maybe many other industries as well. Copying leads to
competition, leads to further improvements and new ideas through combing old
ones. Besides, wholesale rip-offs will always be criticized by customers
anyway if they go too far, who wants to take their business to a "clone"
anyway, when they could go with the original.

~~~
hughesdan
Good point. The whole reason we have patent law in the first place is to
promote the progress of science. Patents still have a role in some industries
where inventing is expensive and cloning is cheap (e.g. pharmaceuticals). But
on the web we don't need them. They do more harm than good. I've thought for a
while that patent examiners should take into account the investment made by
the inventor, giving greater weight to inventions that take a lot of time &
money and less weight to inventions that were trivially easy to hack together.

------
mayanksinghal
I am not really clear on what this does, but if I have to guess, you can
search songs and artists on pintunes - it picks thumbnails from Youtube and
links to songs on itunes. Am I correct? The links don't seem to work - but
that may be because I am on Ubuntu.

I would really suggest an _About_ page or a README on the github repo and also
a go-back-to-home link :)

~~~
miquelcamps
on the homepage you can see the itunes popular songs and also you can search
an artist or song, it usees the itunes api.

when you click some song, you can play it thanks to the youtube api.

the interface is inspired by pinterest but it doesn't use any api from them.

thanks for comment!

~~~
mayanksinghal
I did't have my headphones on, didn't even realize there was something playing
This makes it so much more cool! Just one question: Youtube provides API to
just get the audio?

~~~
miquelcamps
i'm using the youtube api for searching the song, then i get the first result
and i load the video in a hidden iframe :)

~~~
zaeta
Isn't that against youtube's api tos? I thought you had to display the video
for the user. Anyway, I like the site.

~~~
miquelcamps
i guess you're right... but i don't give much importance is something I've
done in a couple of hours to have fun without any purpose of making money, the
source code is available on github ;) <https://github.com/miquelcamps/pin>

------
relaxman
How do you search the musics on youtube ?

For example, I did search for "samurai collection" on pintunes, and I could
play the entire music "Duel - Kiyoshi Yoshida".

But I didn't find this music anywhere on youtube!! If I search for "Duel -
Kiyoshi Yoshida" or "Duel - samurai collection" I don't get the music in
question.

What is strategy do you use to find the music?

~~~
miquelcamps
the code is available on github, take a look the player.js file in line 10,
there you will see the call to the youtube api the search query is song name +
artist <https://github.com/miquelcamps/pin/blob/master/js/player.js> thanks
for comment!

~~~
relaxman
Thanks.

------
derektc
I like the idea of fetching a youtube video for the audio track. It's a pity
that Youtube doesn't see it in the same way. Well done!

~~~
polshaw
Agreed. I'm pretty sure it must have been a legal decision.. (or perhaps a
poor strategic one)-- the amount of bandwidth wasted on unnecessary videos
must be huge-- i'd wager at least half the video-hours 'watched' on yt are
actually audio.

------
DarioChanning
A beautiful site, this could actually be something amazing. It's missing a few
key elements off the top of my head, of course (being a demo), but its crisp
nonetheless.

Great job, and I hope it goes somewhere. I have a few ideas for it if you are
interested!

------
mforsberg
Working good on my Chrome, OS X. And I think it's a great project, will check
out the github. A suggestion would be to change the play-icon to pause and add
some kind of progress bar to it when a song is playing?

~~~
miquelcamps
I wanted to do in a very simple way because the youtube player is a little
ugly hehe.

if you want you can show the youtube player in a corner you put this css in
the secret's div on the footer :p
"position:fixed;right:0;bottom:0;width:420px;height:315px;"

thanks for comment!

------
thedillio
My only big suggestion is to center the album covers and format the text below
it a little better. Seems a bit lopsided to me. Seems like a cool project
though.

------
ebabchick
This is great stuff, good job. The world needs more free tools like these.
Would make for a killer product too...

~~~
miquelcamps
thanks for your comment! I applied the same functionality to other sites like
slideshare, take a look to pinslide! migueldev.com/pin/slideshare.php the
source code is available in the same repository on github ;)
<https://github.com/miquelcamps/pin>

------
polshaw
Slightly OT: Is there any way to get the flv file from the video url on
youtube??

~~~
rguldener
There are javascript hacks (which the "Download youtube video" browser
extensions use) but these URLs contain a time sensitive element and its
against the TOU to use them to display the video anywhere else. There is no
official API for the flv either but if I am not mistaken they offer an
rtsp/3gpp stream for at least some of the videos

------
freeslave
i built something similar but more polished and released it on HN a few weeks
ago. chartbrain: <http://chartbrain.com/>

~~~
freeslave
here's the original - it went nowhere unfortunately! I guess it's about having
the right headline

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3879622>

~~~
miquelcamps
i really like your project, good work! pintunes is a very simple idea that i
did in a couple of hours, thanks to insomnia :)

I've been lucky with the headline, i think that this is my second post in
hackernews and the first one was deleted for choosing a bad title.

good luck for the next time! thanks for comment

------
shambels
looks like a clone of sworly.com: <http://sworly.com/>

~~~
miquelcamps
i never heard it before, looks amazing!

my version is pretty simple and ugly compared with sworly, i've done this in a
couple of hours last night ;)

but it's not only itunes, the same script runs other sites like:
<http://migueldev.com/pin/slideshare.php>
<http://migueldev.com/pin/toprural.php> <http://migueldev.com/pin/11870.php>

all the source code is available on github:
<https://github.com/miquelcamps/pin>

thanks for comment!

------
jcfrei
does itunes have an affiliate program? if so you could get some money out of
this.

